# Accucraft SP 2-10-2 F5



## PCBN (Dec 27, 2007)

Does anyone know who might make, have, know of, a sound board for the Accucraft No. 3765 SP 2-10-2 F5 loco? 

I just purchased this loco last March but it has no sound. I will eventually convert it from DC to DCC and I would like to do this at one time. So far I have not been able to find anyone that does that loco sound. 



Burl


----------



## PCBN (Dec 27, 2007)

All is well in G-Scale Land; Jim Calahan at Phoenix Sound Systems has a sound board that will mate with my Zimo MX699KV decoder and produce the needed chuff rate and sound. The system is called the P8; has speaker, connections, wiring, etc.


I believe this is an updated version that was listed in the Accucraft schematic with the locomotive.


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Soundtraxx, TCS, QSI, ESU, and Zimo all make sound DCC decoders of very good quality. I use the Soundtraxx and TCS decoders mostly in mine, as you have multiple options for chuffs, bells, generators, etc. programmed into the board which you can customize to your liking. Both boards have multiple SP whistles. 

Later,

K


----------

